# Sims 2 in window-mode?



## mala (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi,

is there any way to run Sims 2 in window-mode rather than in fullscreen? As it is now, I can't even check my email without quitting the game, or am I missing something?

TIA

Mans


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jul 19, 2007)

Enter command+M while in fullscreen mode and it should bring you back to windowed-mode. Let me know if it works. You can also use command+H to hide the window.


----------

